# Do male convicts get a hump on there head



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

I want a fish that can fit in a 55 gallon with a hump on its head


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Not really no, they don't get a real hump on their head... though very old males sometimes do... very old and big.

A single male Steatocranus casuarius might work for you.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

mine has a bit of a bump...not a hump though...


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Well a male convict seldom developes a hump as large as a male Steatocranus casuarius would. And dependant on what you have already stocked in your 55 g, a Steatocranus casuarius may very well be a better choice for your tank (?).

But it is nothing unusual for a male convict to develope a nauchal hump.....though some never do. And they certainly don't have to be neither large nor old to develope a large hump, though I supose a very large hump is more typical of a larger and older specimen . I've had nauchal humps on smaller 1yr. old males that were much larger then the one on my current male con. Seen many on much smaller male cons that were a MUCH larger hump then on any I have ever owned.

My striped male at 3 yrs. of age (3 yrs. from being layed as an egg, not from being purchased---a fish from an LFS is probably already 3 months to 6 months old or more):









My 'pink' male con at a little over 2 yrs. of age (from being layed as an egg):









True both are large 6'' males, but I certainly don't regard either as 'old'. And as I mentioned already, it is nothing too unusual for much smaller and/or much younger males to develope nauchal humps that are much larger then either of my males. Though some never do.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

bernie comeau said:


> Well a male convict seldom developes a hump as large as a male Steatocranus casuarius would. And dependant on what you have already stocked in your 55 g, a Steatocranus casuarius may very well be a better choice for your tank (?).
> 
> But it is nothing unusual for a male convict to develope a nauchal hump.....though some never do. And they certainly don't have to be neither large nor old to develope a large hump, though I supose a very large hump is more typical of a larger and older specimen . I've had nauchal humps on smaller 1yr. old males that were much larger then the one on my current male con. Seen many on much smaller male cons that were a MUCH larger hump then on any I have ever owned.
> 
> ...


What do you have in the tanks with them? And what size tanks are they in?


----------



## bernie comeau (Feb 19, 2007)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> What do you have in the tanks with them? And what size tanks are they in?


Gave the 'pink' male away just over 1 yr. ago. Striped male became intolerant of him---started to chase the 'pink' male around too much. They have same mother, different father; 'pink' male about 1 month older and they have been in the same tank pretty much all the time since they were young fry. 'pink' male was a 'freak' at a very young age----stood out as significantly bigger then his siblings at the fry stage and was absolutely humungus for a male con at 6-7 months of age-----but at 1 yr. of age, both males were of very similar size. They have been in 33, 100, 75, 125, but mostly in a 180 gal.

A few videos over the last few years showing tankmates:
180 gal., oct., 2007:http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=MVI_2006.mp4

125 gal., nov., 2008:http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov292008125gal1007.mp4

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=nov222008125gal021.mp4

180 gal, jan., 2010:http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=IMGP1897.mp4
180 gal., oct., 2010:[url]http://...bums/z116/Bern-C/?action=view&current=006.mp4

As of yesterday, my male con has been removed to a 15 gal. hospital tank. Took a beating from the young male blackbelt :x Don't know if he'll pull through. Although the male BB is 1 1/2 yrs. old , he's still small enough to fit into the convict'[/url]s cave----and he managed to get in, and boot the male con out. It's not always easy to house male CA in the same tank, especially over the long term.


----------

